# looking to buy my first roadbike 2-3k



## smithbad (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been riding a trek 7100 hybrid for the last 3 years and looking to upgrade to a road bike. I am looking at carbon with 105 or ultegra components. I am considering 
Giant avail 1 do not like the color on the one with 105 
trek madone 4.7 or 5.2 wsd
orbea dama onix 105 or tct with ultegra or
cannondale synapse
Any thoughst or opinions


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I would go for either the Trek or the Orbea. I am partial to lugged carbon frames but I like how both those bikes handle. Cannondales are nice and light but not to my taste. I haven't ridden the Giant.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm sure this has been said to the point of ad nauseum...but the only way you are going to know how the bike is...is to go test ride all of them. Not just a ride up and down the parking lot, but do a 8 or 10 mile ride. Also consider the bike shop too...the one that is willing to give the best customer service.

Its kind of like asking which pair of sneakers are better for running...Nike, Reebok, Adidas, etc. Everybody is going to give you a different or bias (towards their brand) opinion.

At your 2-3k price point...they should all be pretty nicely equipped bikes. Its all going to come down to which geometry fits your body/riding style the best. 

I wouldn't pay too much attention to the WSD label. Don't be afraid to try out the smaller "mens" sized frames. Its all about the fit.


----------

